# Dropping fat in Riptropin



## Yaya (Feb 20, 2013)

As im about to start my rips i am reseaching the shit outta them and it seems so many people are getting bloated and some saying they have gotten a little fatter on them.. My buddy recently did some thanktropins for about a year a got very lean and toned, he wasnt really dieting at all. I know Rips score high of serum tests, so my question isnt there potency.


I know many of you have experianced Rips and I am wondering the thoughts of you bros in regards to the weight loss aspect.

thanks


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 20, 2013)

I did hygetropins before Rips. I got 
Really lean very easy on them. 
Switched to Rips and I did smooth
Out and even got a little bloated. 
That was at 4ius doing a 2 iu split. 
Rips are strong. Some guys more sensitive
Than others. The CTS at 4 iu's on the 
Rips was too much. Once I finally
Backed off to 2 iu's a day, doing split
Shots. I did lean back out. 
I'd suggest starting out low and gradually
Work your way up and gage it that way.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 20, 2013)

I prefer Tillertropins for fat loss


----------



## Yaya (Feb 20, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> I did hygetropins before Rips. I got
> Really lean very easy on them.
> Switched to Rips and I did smooth
> Out and even got a little bloated.
> ...



thanks jax, this will be my first run with HGH so 2iu will be the starting point


----------



## grind4it (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been running rips nonstop from May 2012 to present. The last several months at 8iu. This week I dropped down to 6iu.

I have not got fatter. I have been holding water. During my run; occasionally I will take up to three days off. By the third day I start sheding the water....up to 3lbs worth. I am extremely lean considering the fact I have been running a "lean bulk" I am back under  9% BF (thanks Spongy) as of yesterday.

This is a lot of rambling to confirm the bloat and water retention. But this is the price you must be willing to pay with the Rips. Nothing I have tested or run have even come close to the Rips.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2013)

Nobody gets fatter on rips bro... Just water retention especially in the hands and feet. You'll see what we mean.  SAD said it best and I've used the phrase as well.. You'll look down at your feet and its like you're looking at someone else's.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 20, 2013)

Yaya said:


> thanks jax, this will be my first run with HGH so 2iu will be the starting point



Good luck. I'm sure you're going to enjoy
Them. I've been running GH since may
As well, almost a year now and I have no
Intension of stopping. 
I have gotten amazing results off GH. 
In a number of different ways. 
What I've learned though is everyone 
Is different on what dose they can do
4ius was too much for me, 2 is working
Well. I know another guy who is even
Doing less. 
If I did 8 iu's like grind. I'd be on the 
Floor crippled. LOL  But some guys 
a higher Works well.  You just have
To personally dial it in. Have fun YaYa 
I'm sure you're going to like them.


----------



## Azog (Feb 20, 2013)

Definitely not getting fatter on rips (been on for 3.5 months). Between the 4-5ius rips and tren I am on, I think its borderline impossible for me to gain bodyfat. I keep getting leaner even though spongy keeps adding cals. I do have a bit of bloat, but that seems to be going away lately.

POB nailed it, I do not notice much bloat in my midsection anymore, but my hands and feet look totally alien. I have 0 veins in my feet most days, and they are usually completely covered (before gh)


----------



## bah1a (Feb 20, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> Good luck. I'm sure you're going to enjoy
> Them. I've been running GH since may
> As well, almost a year now and I have no
> Intension of stopping.
> ...



I run 2 - 2.5 ius.  No sides, no water retention. Been running Rips since June.


----------



## amore169 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would suggest u to start the first week at 1 iu, second and third week at 2 ius, then 3-4 ius from there. I ran them for like 6 months and I really like them. But start slow and go from there. Good luck.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 20, 2013)

Rips for 7 mos now, 3 IUs ed. No fat gain, some water retention and occasional CTS. Recovery is improved, sleep quality improved and I feel they've helped me to stay lean around the midsection.


----------



## grind4it (Feb 20, 2013)

I must be a freak. I have pain in my hands....I can't hand sign the number three using my thumb to hold my pinky (have to use the thumb over the index finger). I also have some grip issues and occasional CTS like pain. My Knuckles sound like someone walking on bubble wrap when I make my first grip of the morning. Oh, and for some reason when I wake up I can't bend my index fingers for about 15 minutes. But I will say my hands and feet look normal. I hold water in my midsection (yes, like a bitch) and this is where I hold it on GH. Like I said earlier after 2-3 days off I shed the water and look great.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Nothing in my feet, but my hands and wrists are noticeable thicker. My watch and wedding ring don't fit any more.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 20, 2013)

grind4it said:


> I must be a freak. I have pain in my hands....I can't hand sign the number three using my thumb to hold my pinky (have to use the thumb over the index finger). I also have some grip issues and occasional CTS like pain. My Knuckles sound like someone walking on bubble wrap when I make my first grip of the morning. Oh, and for some reason when I wake up I can't bend my index fingers for about 15 minutes. But I will say my hands and feet look normal. I hold water in my midsection (yes, like a bitch) and this is where I hold it on GH. Like I said earlier after 2-3 days off I shed the water and look great.



If its that bad grind IMO your dose 
Of 8-6 iu's is too high. 
I had the same symptoms at 4ius. 
My knuckles where swollen hand hurt
Like I was 90. 
I couldn't put pressure in my palm 
To bench. Hand would lock up. 
Especially in the middle of the night. 
After being a rock head, thinking the
Higher dose was better and suffering
For a couple months. Someone on
This board made sense to me that
That high of a dose when your getting
Symptoms that bad, is that the dose
Is over kill. 
I dropped to 2 iu's. I still have mild CTS
But very mild. I'm still recovering quicker
Sleep better, more energetic ect. 
And I leaned back out. Not holding as 
Much water as I was on the higher dose. 
Just my opinion but you might want
To try knocking it down a couple iu's. 
hell,... How do you unhook your bra
To let those melons loose with your 
Hands like that. LMAO. just kidding
Bro..... Nice rack though..


----------



## PFM (Feb 20, 2013)

grind4it said:


> I must be a freak. I have pain in my hands....I can't hand sign the number three using my thumb to hold my pinky (have to use the thumb over the index finger). I also have some grip issues and occasional CTS like pain. My Knuckles sound like someone walking on bubble wrap when I make my first grip of the morning. Oh, and for some reason when I wake up I can't bend my index fingers for about 15 minutes. But I will say my hands and feet look normal. I hold water in my midsection (yes, like a bitch) and this is where I hold it on GH. Like I said earlier after 2-3 days off I shed the water and look great.



I am like that on on 2 iu's Rips. My TRT Counselor advised backing off to 1 iu and increasing in .2 increments until the CTS Symptoms return and climb back down .2 at time until I find my sweet spot.


----------



## csully8080 (Feb 22, 2013)

been running 2.5 for 3 months now... Just a little cts but i kinda like it,  sleep is crazy, not gaining weight and i feel great on them.  Might have to switch to novo's due to i cant get rips anymore,  my plan was to bump up to 4 or 5 a day due to a surgery i have coming up for recovery...


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 22, 2013)

i leaned out well on hyges @ 3iu.  the lady friend was like "WTF", your eating bad and getting leaner... I hate you....lol

it was great.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 23, 2013)

I can confirm you will hold water on rips.  I have been usig gh for the past 2 years.  The first 18 months were script tev-tropin from my hrt clinic.  The last 6 months have been rips.  My blood test confirm rips are def the real deal and like grind I was actually up to 8 iu per day but my glucose level began to rise to around 130 (no bad sides other than that for me).  So, I did reduce my rip dosage to 4iu per day.

Back to my confirmation of holding water on rips.  I recently took 3 weeks off.  I dropped 8 pounds and looked overall smaller.  I started back up and literally within 3 days the 8 pounds were back.  My wife even noticed the difference and commented.  I actually prefer the bloated look.  I am thiker overall and my traps look noticably bigger.  I won't be stopping any time soon.  

However, I can also say gh will not make up for an average to poor diet.


----------

